# Mew Disguiser Mafia [D2]



## DarkAura (Nov 18, 2011)

The sun sets over Mewsdale. as the last of the citizens go to sleep, a soft creaking can be heard in the abysses of the alleys, the mafia waiting to strike.

*24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

People, I have only recieved ONE night action. >=U (and who sent that one is pretty ironic)

Now give me your night actions now! >=(


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

I don't believe you ever sent the phase change reminder.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

the button says "change phase to day" so i know for a fact i changed it to night. Why the hell must my internet be crappy with this? DX


----------



## Zero Moment (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

I believe that the button actually starts like that, so you'd have to press it twice to make it show that it's Night.


----------



## DarkAura (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

fine, I'll change the button


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

At first, I thought I lost the roles. But I realized I have memorized the roles! 10 minutes of my life wasted though...

The citizens go outside to see if anyone died. Amazingly, everyone was still alive! Maybe the mafia had a change of heart? One person found a note on the ground with a type of writing;







Perplexed, they decide to dismiss it and to go on to today's discussion and/or lynching.


*No one died. 24 hours for lynchings.*


EDIT: If the picture is failing, go Here.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

...What did the note say?


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

There's a picture....=\ You gotta figure out the note. If I told you, then It be like telling the innocents who the mafia are.


Oh, added a link to Post 7 if you can't see the picture.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

Oh, okay. Seems it didn't show up.

Any ideas as to what it says, people?


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

No idea Θ__Θ


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

Looks like it says...

L and E a lot? I don't know...


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

It's a type of writing. Study up on geography people, ;)

Err, I was expecting more discussion....


----------



## Monoking (Dec 12, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

..Writing?

*Off to Google*

Edit: It appears to be Malaysian.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

People post! I am extending the day by *48 hours*.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

...
I got nothing. 
Let's lynch someone!


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

How about *Sweetie Belle*? :D


----------



## Monoking (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

I was going to say one of the people who haven't posted, but that sounds good.
*
Sweetie Belle*

Actaually...

How about *Espeon*?


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

I'm 0k with that. They haven't been on in over a week.

*Espeon<3*


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

She said she was on a vacation of some sort....

Remember the hint. >:) Oh, and lynch, yeah.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

Sure why not, *bandwagon*.


----------



## Littlestream (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

*Espeon<3*, I guess. No idea what the hint means.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

*sigh*

You do know randy lynching on the first day is terrible, right? Let's see if you're lucky...


Espeon was sent to the Gulliotine. She died. What fell from her pocket was a magnifying glass and a Fedora. 

Welp! D:


*Espeon is dead. She was innocent.

48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*



Sweetie Belle said:


> asshats.


Real mature.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

God, take a fucking joke. And no one posts during the night phase. That's just...how you play, :P


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

Could you not be so profane? I mean, you're one of the younger members here and yet I basically see you swearing the most. Not that I have any particular issue with profane langage persay, but I don't think someone of your age, or anyone for that manner, should just throw it around like it doesn't mean anything. Because it does. There's a reason why only adults are supposed to be using suuch language, and it's often rude or offensive, or even both. Frankly I can't blame Richie for taking it offensively, because it sounded offensive. 

So, please, could you not swear as much? I don't mind the occasional cuss when the situation warrants it,  but you seem to be abusing the privalige.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

*sigh* Fine. I'll stop cussing that much...And please don't post at the night phase. Please...

And I have zero night actions. :P


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

Thank you! *goes to sleep*


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

Don't forget your glass of milk before you sleep!

And I'm serious; I have no night actions. I know its only been five hours, but at the LEAST, half of you were online...:\


----------



## Phantom (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

Yeah cause after that post you made, yeah modkill me I quit. You're tthe GM its not up to you to comment or criticize us for who we lynch. You're not a player.


----------



## Monoking (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*



Sweetie Belle said:


> That's just...how you play, :P


I know I'm a n00b, but you don't have to insult me. If that's how you're going to be, I won't be playing.


----------



## DarkAura (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

Ok, <Insert Flavor Text Here> They find out Phantom is dead. (No, not modkill) She was presumed innocent after they checked her belongings.

*Phantom is dead. Innocent.

48 hours for lynchings*


----------



## Phantom (Dec 30, 2011)

*Comes in to thank the mafia*


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [D1]*

You're welco- err, I mean, BLUH BLUH DEAD PEOPLE CAN'T TALK BLUH


----------



## Mr. Moon (Dec 31, 2011)

Soory I haven't been active much recently, computer was down, I'm still here though!


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

Soooooooo........

Any recommendations for a lynch or abstaining?


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 15, 2012)

Horry shet! I thought I was dead...
I don't know of anyone to lynch.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Mew Disguiser Mafia [N1]*

I guess vote *Richie* because she simply walked into Mordor and typo gremlins devoured her spot on the player list.


----------



## Phantom (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd say she divided by zero.... *goes back to being dead*


----------



## Wargle (Jan 16, 2012)

I didn't think Richie was playing because she accidentl ythe list. But is a sad tale how she must die for it.

Mögest du frei sein Richie


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 16, 2012)

Fine.
*bandwagon*


----------



## Monoking (Jan 17, 2012)

....
I'm not a player anymore.


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 17, 2012)

Seems Richie is right. Boy, do I feel stupid.
I vote *Mr. Moon*.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 17, 2012)

woah what no!

*Abstain!*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd rather know what Richie's alignment was, though.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 18, 2012)

Hmm, I was hoping she'd join back, but because of me, she won't...

She was the Oracle. She could ask any yes or no question so long as it did not directly reveal someone's role or alignment.

Oh yeah, more time for lynchings, I guess...


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay then *abstain* all the things gogogo.


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 20, 2012)

No one died. You can still hear a frightening sound drifting through the alleyways of the city...

*No one died. 48 hours for night actions. *


----------



## Mr. Moon (Jan 25, 2012)

You never changed the phase, DA.


----------

